# Happy Birthday to RuddeDoggswoman



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Happy B-day*

BossDogge!!! All the best to you!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey BossDoggie! Happy Birthday Kim, hope it's a good one. Thinking road trip here soon, leaning eastbound, but may head north or south not sure.

Hey UnderDoggie, take care of that gal today!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Happy B-Day


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*thank you all*

the bigg doggs has been very good to me and tomorrows his turn hey shaggy you know your more than welcome here let us know hes off next weekend and then 2 weeks from then come on up


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Cutie!!! hows it feel to be 25?


----------

